# What's the tooth legend in your country?



## Nath0811

Hello!

In France, when a child looses his teeth, he believes that a mouse_ La Souris_ will come during the night, collect the tooth and bring change instead. 
I grew up being sure (for years) that not so far from home, several mise had a collection of teeth underground... 
The bigger ones had more value, and so _la souris_ would leave more money. 

What's the story in your country?


----------



## lely

In Venezuela is exactly the same. We say el ratón will come to exchange your tooth for some cash. However in my case, el ratón never came to get my tooth.


----------



## VenusEnvy

In the USA, when a child loses a tooth, he/she must put it under their pillow at night. When he/she wakes up, The Toothfairy   will have replaced the tooth with money. I always found $1 per tooth.


----------



## Nath0811

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> In the USA, when a child loses a tooth, he/she must put it under their pillow at night. When he/she wakes up, The Toothfairy will have replaced the tooth with money. I always found $1 per tooth.


 
Did you believe in the fairy then - or did you know your parents were setting this up? How old were you when you found out?


----------



## porchini

In México it's "El Ratón", and it works pretty much the same way.  Kids generally figure out the truth somewhere around first or second grade.


----------



## Valmar

Hi!!!

In Argentina when a child looses their tooth it is said that "el Ratón Pérez" will take it and leave some money for it. (ratón = mouse / Pérez = very common surname, like Smith in English). I think this legend is common to many other Spanish-speaking countries, because I know for a fact that it is very, very old.


----------



## cochagua

Yes, in Spain it is also called "Ratoncito Pérez" (little mouse Pérez).
Saludos


----------



## 'alexcia'

In the Philippines ( at least where I grew up ), it is the same but we do not have a name for the rat/mouse. The belief is that if the child loses a tooth, it has to be thrown over the rooftop so that the rat will in some way return another by growing another one ( never understood how that's possible though).  If this was not done your tooth will never be replaced.


----------



## GenJen54

> Originally posted by *VenusEnvy*
> In the USA, when a child loses a tooth, he/she must put it under their pillow at night. When he/she wakes up, The Toothfairy will have replaced the tooth with money. I always found $1 per tooth.


 
So, that's what the Tooth Fairy looks like? Who knew?! 

Like Venus, I, too, got visits from the Tooth Fairy at night. Although, I had a little "sack" (I think my mom sewed it) that I would put my tooth in so it wouldn't "get lost" under the pillow during the night. I only got 25 or 50 cents per tooth, though!

Guess even the Tooth Fairy accounts for inflation and cost-of-living increases.


----------



## Phryne

GenJen54 said:
			
		

> I only got 25 or 50 cents per tooth, though!


 Maybe adjusted for inflation you got the same as Venus...


----------



## VenusEnvy

porchini said:
			
		

> In México it's "El Ratón", and it works pretty much the same way.


Creo que no me gustaría ser visitado de El Ratón!    



			
				Nath0811 said:
			
		

> Did you believe in the fairy then - or did you know your parents were setting this up? How old were you when you found out?


My parents were setting it up? . . . .


----------



## lmfrantz

In my home, like in my parents' home, the Tooth Fairy comes when my children lose a tooth.  She comes at night, takes the tooth from under their pillow, leaves money (usually a dollar), and brings the tooth to her home where she is building a large castle made from children's teeth.  She pays more for the ones without holes...(cavities)!  So my kids keep their teeth a little cleaner for the tooth fairy's castle.


----------



## GenJen54

> Originally posted by *Imfrantz*
> She pays more for the ones without holes...(cavities)! So my kids keep their teeth a little cleaner for the tooth fairy's castle.


SMART Tooth Fairy !! I might have to try that idea with my kids.

Welcome to the Forums, Imfrantz!  We're glad to have you here.


----------



## Merlin

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> In the USA, when a child loses a tooth, he/she must put it under their pillow at night. When he/she wakes up, The Toothfairy will have replaced the tooth with money. I always found $1 per tooth.


Same as mine. I got 1 peso per tooth though.


----------



## ayed

I grew up in rural life .While taking off one of my teeth and throught it away toward the sun, I would say:"O! Sun take the donky tooth and give me a deer tooth".It is said when one would say so, he/she would be bestowed with "even teeth" as white as cotton. 

My best wishes,
Ayed


----------



## Mitcheck

Actually we dont have this rat thing in relation to a lose tooth here in our country...As far as I can remember, when I was a child my grandmother asked me to put my lose tooth near to one of the posts in our house. After that, she will utter some words so that it will be replaced. I don't know how true.


----------



## Cristmarsal

Venus, El Ratoncito pérez is soo nice!!!

Instead money, El Ratoncito Pérez usually left candys and sweets for me..


----------



## Nath0811

Thank you all for your feedback - definitely brings some smiles!!


----------



## rob.returns

I disagree with you Mitcheck. We do have that rat fairy tale here. My mother use to tell me that when you lose a tooth its better if it will be eaten by rats that way you'll have stronger sets.





			
				Mitcheck said:
			
		

> Actually we dont have this rat thing in relation to a lose tooth here in our country...As far as I can remember, when I was a child my grandmother asked me to put my lose tooth near to one of the posts in our house. After that, she will utter some words so that it will be replaced. I don't know how true.


----------



## funnydeal

My parents told me that the mouse "el ratón" changed his money for tooth, because he liked to make necklaces with them for the princesses.

When I was 7 years old I knew the truth.... the mouse was my mom and she had my tooth (very clean) in a small necklace .... now who knows where it is..


----------



## meili

rob.returns said:
			
		

> I disagree with you Mitcheck. We do have that rat fairy tale here. My mother use to tell me that when you lose a tooth its better if it will be eaten by rats that way you'll have stronger sets.


 
Rob, sometimes you have to understand that even if Mitchek shares the same dialects that you speak and is also from the Philippines, the culture and beliefs she grew up with will not necessarily be the same as yours.

I am sorry to disagree with you.


----------



## mari.kit

alexcia said:
			
		

> In the Philippines ( at least where I grew up ), it is the same but we do not have a name for the rat/mouse. The belief is that if the child loses a tooth, it has to be *thrown over the rooftop* so that the rat will in some way return another by growing another one ( never understood how that's possible though).  If this was not done your tooth will never be replaced.


 
i agree with you, alexcia.. we had the same belief, only.. after throwing it over the roof we will say.. (in our dialect) "raton, raton!, dale comigo bonito gente!"  and the new tooth that will be growing will be same as the rat's tooth  .. strong and white..


----------



## Roi Marphille

In Catalonia we have "els angelets" (at least when I was a kid). Translation in Castilian: "los angelitos", English: "the little angels". They give a present the day after. I'm afraid I don't know the story. Maybe others may help to find it out..


----------



## Mitcheck

rob.returns said:
			
		

> I disagree with you Mitcheck. We do have that rat fairy tale here. My mother use to tell me that when you lose a tooth its better if it will be eaten by rats that way you'll have stronger sets.


 

Actually rob.return we were asked here to share what is the story regarding the tooth legend in our country. And I don't think though we are in the same country we already shared the same beliefs and a story to tell. You have yours and I have mine.


----------



## zebedee

*Rob.returns & Mitcheck*, 

Please continue your discussion by Private Message or I'll be forced to close this thread.

Thank you for your cooperation,

zebedee
Culture Moderator


----------



## ane

In Norway the children put the teeth in a glass of water, and then 'tannfeen' (the tooth fairy) changes it for money over the night. I loved this as a child - the tooth looked huge inside the glass because of the water, and so did the coin.. =)


----------



## Anna Più

> Originali posted by *Roi Marphille*:
> In Catalonia we have "els angelets" (at least when I was a kid). Translation in Castilian: "los angelitos", English: "the little angels". They give a present the day after. I'm afraid I don't know the story. Maybe others may help to find it out..


 Hi,
I'm agree with Roi, only to add that childs put the teeth under the pillow when they go to sleep, waiting to found a little present when they wake up in the morning. I belived in _Els angelets_. The day I discovered the reality my mother gave me a little cloth bag with all my teeth inside!

Happy dreams!


----------

